# Two officers injured in chase



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Two officers injured in chase
By Cathryn O'Hare/ Staff Writer
Thursday, April 21, 2005

Two Danvers police officers were injured and hospitalized after chasing down a suspect Wednesday morning, who first eluded capture by speeding off in a car and then fought off his captors when cornered on Route 114. 

Officer Robert J. Sullivan suffered a laceration on his right arm. Officer Timothy Williamson has an injury to his hand. Both were brought to Beverly Hospital and released, said Capt. Patrick Ambrose. 

At 10:49 a.m., the officers went to Motel 6, where a man wanted by Peabody police on a warrant for felonious breaking and entry was staying, Ambrose said. The man, 43-year-old Richard Tracchia, of 31 Rockdale Ave., Peabody. was found in the parking lot, where he briefly struggled with the officers before getting in a car and speeding off, Ambrose said. 



The officers pursued him along Route 114 west and caught up with him at 371 Andover St., Ambrose said. Tracchia ran the car onto a lawn to turn around, where he was then boxed in by police. 

The suspect refused to get out of the car. Police ended up breaking the windows and forcing him out, which engendered a violent struggle, Ambrose said. Other police arrived at the scene, including Officer Keith Chalmers, who helped make the arrest. 

Tracchia is charged with assault with a dangerous weapon, a motor vehicle; assault and battery on a police officer; resisting arrest; hit and run property damage; failure to stop for an officer; negligent operation of a motor vehicle; and speeding. 

He is being held without bail in the Middleton jail and will be arraigned in Salem District Court Thursday, Ambrose said. 

The officers will be out on sick leave until they recover from their injuries, Ambrose said. 
Herald Interactive Tools 
Recent articles 
E-mail article to a friend 
View text version 
Search site 
Sign up for home delivery


----------

